# VERKAUFE komplette Einheit CPU 315 -2 DP SM321 SM322



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

hallo 

verkaufe folgende  gebrauchte teile. Funktionierten Einwandfrei bis zum Ausbau kann aber als Privatperson natürlich keine Garantie gebe, isch ja sicher klar.

1X   Siemens CPU 315-2 DP  6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0

2X   Digital Input 32Bit SM321 6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0

2X   Digital Output  32Bit SM 322-1BL00-0AA0

1X   Profilschiene 530 MM 6ES7 390-1AF30-0AA0

 Bei Intresse bitte hier im Forum Posten ich melde mich   
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## seeba (15 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> verkaufe folgende  gebrauchte teile. Funktionierten Einwandfrei bis zum Ausbau kann aber als Privatperson natürlich keine Garantie gebe, isch ja sicher klar.
> 
> ...



Ich war's nicht... Nur das ihr nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt! *Gruß Sebastian*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 November 2005)

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

hallo 

meine VHB sind 800 Euro. 
gruß Sebastian


----------



## smoe (16 November 2005)

Wie würde der Verkauf über die Bühne gehen?
Vorrauskasse?
Abholung möglich? (wo)


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

hallo, 
also die leute die wirklich Intresse haben solle hier ihr email addy posten dann meld ich mich. Der Standort ist in der nähe von Karlsruhe 

gruß Sebastian


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> also die leute die wirklich Intresse haben solle hier ihr email addy posten dann meld ich mich. Der Standort ist in der nähe von Karlsruhe
> 
> gruß Sebastian



Hallo,

es ist nicht so ganz Sinn des Forums, seine E-Mail-Adresse zu 
verteilen. Melden Dich doch im Forum an, dann kann man Dir 
ein private Mail senden - oder schreibe Deine Mailadresse hier
rein.

Mike


----------



## mesias (17 November 2005)

So leute dann hab ich mich hier mal angemeldet. 
Wenn ihr was wissen wollt zu den oben genannten bauteilen einfach melden. 
gruß Sebastian


----------

